# layman только у меня поломался? [решено]

## _Sir_

Не втягивает существующие и доступные на gentoo.org xml-списки оверлеев. 

```
swan ~ # layman -L                                                               

* Failed to update the overlay list from: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/overlays/layman-global.txt                                                                

* Error was:                                                                     

* <urlopen error [Errno -2] Name or service not known>
```

Скачал руками, в конфиге указал локальный файл. Хотя это -- бардак, ну ладно. Создался локальный кэш. Через svn обновился, через git -- сервис не найден, хотя сервер на означенном порту соединения принимает. Питон 2.6, архитектура amd64. Опера, торрент, vlc (инет-радио) wget -- всё это нормально работает. Доступ прямой, без прокси. Началось с неделю назад -- два оверлея гит не обновлялись. Чую, что-то с резольвингом днс у отдельных программ. Неделю обновлял portage каждый день, но пока ничего не изменилось. 

Мысли есть? Какая информация ещё нужна?

----------

## fank

то есть получается, что одни серверы работают и отдают данные, а вторые недоступны?

MTU?

PMTU?

----------

## _Sir_

Получается все намного гаже. Питоновские функции не срабатывают. Что-то там глючит и файл, свободно скачиваемый по той же самой урле, скормленной адресной строке броузера, не воспринимается функцией (типа GetURL, только называется по другому) питона. То же самое в отношении серверов под Git. С svn справляется. 

То есть ошибки на стадии получения содержимого по ссылке.

----------

## Bircoph

Хм, у меня layman -L работает.

Может у вас что криво обновилось? revdep-rebuild попробуйте.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

Похоже на проблему с DNS, см. /etc/resolv.conf

----------

## _Sir_

Пока не разобрался. С днс как таковым, проблем нет. Все инет-сервисы работают. Даже layman svn-оверлеи обновлял, но на git-оверлеях ту же ошибку выдавал. Проблема в функции питона urlopen, которая уже поддерживаться не будет, но в гугле полно ссылок и на новую функцию urllib2 с той же самой ошибкой. (-2) 

Layman-1.2.3 -- последний стабильный на amd64. Пересобрал питон-2.6, полностью снес со всеми файлами layman и установил заново. Но, поскольку ошибка, скорее всего, именно в питоновской функции,  это, как и следовало ожидать, не помогло. Понятно, что она блуждающая, то есть проявляется в определенных обстоятельствах. У этой функции штук шесть аргументов передаваемых, и по какой причине она возвращает ошибку -- пожалуй, без исходников не разобрать... 

До кучи -- ipv6 у меня отключен в ядре, и стоит глобальный флаг USE="-ipv6" в make.conf.

Упоминаю об этом потому, что в гугле были рецепты, когда люди не могли обновиться из репозиториев разных дистрибутивов (где, понятное дело, питоновские скритпы) из-за того, что добрые дистростроители, глядя на мелкососов и яблочников, везде врубают шестую версию.

На перечной почте питон.орг:

 *Quote:*   

> buildbot at python.org buildbot at python.org 
> 
> Tue Jan 6 21:33:29 CET 2009
> 
> Excerpt from the test logfile:
> ...

 

Билд-бот у них не собирается на 64-х разрядной архитектуре, в том числе и на ia64.

Попробовать в слот питон-2.5 поставить... Наверное, таймаут некорректно отрабатывается -- не успевает днс-ответ подхватить ))) Но тогда бы хоть через раз срабатывало...

----------

## _Sir_

Обновился до последней нестабильной версии layman-1.3.0_rc1-r2

Со списком оверлеев всё наладилось, и Subversion-оверлеи встали на ура.

Но вот с git подобный номер не прошёл. Ошибка, видимо, та же самая: разрешение имени.

То есть git тоже обновлена до версии ~1.6.6-r2 Но:

```

swan ~ # layman -a kde

* Running command "/usr/bin/git clone "git://git.overlays.gentoo.org/proj/kde.git" "/usr/local/portage/layman/kde""...

Initialized empty Git repository in /usr/local/portage/layman/kde/.git/

fatal: Unable to look up git.overlays.gentoo.org (port 9418) (Name or service not known)

* Failed to add overlay "kde".
```

хотя

```
swan ~ # tcptraceroute -n -p 9418 git.overlays.gentoo.org

Selected device ppp0, address 188.122.224.224, port 9418 for outgoing packets

Tracing the path to git.overlays.gentoo.org (66.219.59.40) on TCP port 80 (http), 30 hops max

[...]

11  66.219.59.40 [open]  230.067 ms  231.028 ms  232.235 ms
```

Довольно странно это всё...

[обновлено]

Решил посмотреть dig'ом и оказалось, что dns-сервер , выдаваемый первым по dhcp провайдером, подглючивает. Очень нестабильный дает ответ. Поменял местами в resolv.conf первый со вторым, по крайней мере гит заработала.  :Smile:  Но, блин, менять руками после каждого подъема впн...

----------

